# please help with this prescription?



## luna

hi ruth, sorry, its me again....I went to the local dr recently and he gave me a prescription for POTASIO IODURO 11MCG after i had my general check-up (height, weight, blood pressure) at pregnancy clinic. I dont know why, but DH (who speaks spanish) said it was for thyriod
im too scared to take it as really dont know why he has given it to me, never heard of such a thing.
I have naturally low blood pressure..was it for that?
thanks


----------



## Ruth

Absolutley no idea!!!
Did the pharmacist not speak English for you to be able to ask?
I will try to remember to ask Dr B tomorrow when I am at work.

Ruth


----------



## luna

thanks ruth, sorry typo - should be 110mcg
very scared to take anything


----------

